# Find out where you should live



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/gov ... ould-live/

You have to pick a state to begin with. I wish it did the entire country. Anyway, it tells me I should live in Fredonia or Antler, North Dakota. I think anywhere in North Dakota would fit just fine. I may have to try this again with another state.

Edit: I tried Louisiana and I don't remember the name of the town, but it was about 20miles west of Monroe. Must be good people around the Duck Dynasty area.  Alaska, Texas, Louisiana, and looking at the percentages I still fit best in North Dakota. The only place slightly more religious was Louisiana, and Alaska was a little more pro gun. Good ole North Dakota. God, Guns, and Guts that made this nation still lives in North Dakota.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I can't believe it said you should live in Antler! You would be a close neighbor to GST! :rollin: Better luck in Fredonia!
Either place would be OK with me, as long as I could head south to snowbird it for the winter!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> I can't believe it said you should live in Antler! You would be a close neighbor to GST! :rollin: Better luck in Fredonia!
> Either place would be OK with me, as long as I could head south to snowbird it for the winter!


That was the first thing that crossed my mind too. Yikes.

I may have to play snowbird for two months instead of one next winter. Texas was cold so Arizona is on the agenda. I think I'll throw in the longbow and go early enough to get in on the javelina season.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Apparently no matter which state I live in it should be far away from other people. The average density of the places I should live was .27 people per sq mile.

Must not want us conservatives influencing others........................


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I shifted approx 65 miles west to Dickey which looks like a one ghost town.
If I go urban, it's all the way out to Bismark.
Think I'll stay where I am.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

reva,sd or mound city i live 18 from mound city so i am good to go. i must not like people from where it told me to live


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> reva,sd or mound city i live 18 from mound city so i am good to go. i must not like people from where it told me to live


I don't know, but it appears they are trying to send all of us conservatives to small towns. That would be ok with me, but every time I do some plumbing repair or carpenter type work it's six trips to the lumber yard. I don't know what I need until I need it. I guy one thing, then dig deeper and find I need another. A small town with a hardware store I could live with.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Weird...

My survey asks... Why the He!! do you live in Minnesota...?

#confused... :wink:


----------



## 383novamike (Apr 30, 2013)

Funny mine said congrats you got the hell out of new york state lol.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Something else to ponder, the relocation of illegals:

ALABAMA 407
ALASKA 5
ARIZONA 186
ARKANSAS 166
CALIFORNIA 3,150
COLORADO 221
CONNECTICUT 325
DELAWARE 117
DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA 187
FLORIDA 3,181
GEORGIA 1,154
HAWAII 8
IDAHO 8
ILLINOIS 305
INDIANA 245
IOWA 122
KANSAS 179
KENTUCKY 237
LOUISIANA 1,071
MAINE 8
MARYLAND 2,205
MASSACHUSETTS 773
MICHIGAN 92
MINNESOTA 173
MISSISSIPPI 179
MISSOURI 121
MONTANA 1
NEBRASKA 192
NEVADA 122
NEW HAMPSHIRE 13
NEW JERSEY 1,504
NEW MEXICO 18
NEW YORK 3,347
NORTH CAROLINA 1,191
NORTH DAKOTA 4
OHIO 360
OKLAHOMA 212
OREGON 50
PENNSYLVANIA 386
RHODE ISLAND 119
SOUTH CAROLINA 350
SOUTH DAKOTA 21
TENNESSEE 760
TEXAS 4,280
UTAH 67
VERMONT 3
VIRGIN ISLANDS 4
VIRGINIA 2,234
WASHINGTON 211
WEST VIRGINIA 10
WISCONSIN 50
WYOMING 6

TOTAL 30,340


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Fairfield, ND for me! 
But I think I'll stay in Bis during spring, summer and fall, and head south to rural Az forthewinter! 
Pretty limited questions in this thing though. Several were too all- or- none for my liking. I disagree with the political assumed basis of the questionnaire. More important places to choose where to live than only this ONE factor IMO. Leave out that and I suspect 98% of us here would end up in some pretty nice huntin/ fishin places! 
Most of my neighbors here are hard workin tax payin mostly gun and bow totin huntin/ fishin middle of the roaders of several colors with the occasional one a bit more firmly narrow minded in one direction or another! The ret of us kid them and laugh WITH them, but never AT Em! Makes for a great neighborhood!


----------

